# wiper problems



## 05SLINKY (Dec 11, 2005)

This question concerns the wipers on a 2005 Maxima SL. Whenever you move the wiper switch nothing happens. Is there a fuse for the wipers somewhere that I could check? If so which one is it? Alternatively, how can I find out if the motor is bad?


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

The best place to check would be your local Nissan dealer. If you have an 05 Max then it is still under warranty. You go see them, they fix whatever is wrong, you pay them nothing...Wish my car was still under warranty, should have got the extended...


----------

